# Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?



## elNino (23. März 2013)

Hi Leute... 

nicht gleich lachen... ich steh vor nem ernsten Problem...#q

Wenn es nun draussen dann vielleicht dochmal etwas milder wird und sich das blöde Eis gnädigerweise dann auchmal entschliesst zu verschwinden, wollte ich mal los und mir ein paar Köfis stippen...

Also los... Neben diversem Kleinkram auch 2 Posen bestellt... und zack... wie bekomme ich die denn nun an die Hauptschnur?#c
Mit Posengummis... ist klar... aber wo gehören die hin? und wofür ist die kleine Öse???
|uhoh:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Also, das müsste ungefähr so ausschauen:

Hauptschnur ------------Stopper ----(Perle)----- Pose ----(Perle)----- Bebleiung - Wirbel/Vorfach, etc.

Wenn du mit festgestelltem Schwimmer fischen willst, dann brauchst du keinen Stopper und kannst ihn mit Spaltblei fixieren.

http://www.petriangeln.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/posenmontage-wagglermontage.jpg

Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Ramsay1985 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Um was für eine Pose handelt es sich? Könntest du evtl ein Bild einstellen


----------



## locotus (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Hauptschnur durch die Öse, Schnur durch Gummi und diese auf den Kiel geschoben fertig.


----------



## vdausf (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

durch die kleine öse wird die hauptschnur gezogen, die posengummis auch auf die schnur ziehen und dann unten auf den kiel der pose stecken. google doch einfach mal posenmontage, da findest bestimmt was....


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Hier:
http://www.fischerforum.ch/coppermine/albums/userpics/10006/laufposenmontagen.jpg

Quelle:http://www.fischerforum.ch/coppermine/albums/userpics/10006/laufposenmontagen.jpg

Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich, was bringen euch die Kursleiter bei?
@el nino,dass ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet!

Jürgen


----------



## karpfenfischer14 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Also wenn die öse unten ist kommnt da die schnur durch und danch ein stopper , es muss hald aus gebleit werden.........( z.b waggler montage )


----------



## JasonP (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Manchmal fragt man sich wirklich, was bringen euch die Kursleiter bei?
> @el nino,dass ist nicht gegen dich gerichtet!
> 
> Jürgen




Naja, wenn es danach geht, brauch jeder der frisch von der Angelprüfung kommt, erstmal nen Kurs zum Knotenbinden.
Sowas wurde bei uns garnicht besprochen...


----------



## elNino (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

wow... da kämpfe ich mit dem Bild... und... schon soviele antworten... trotzdem... jetzt hab ich es hinbekommen, also kommt das bild auch noch...


----------



## Ramsay1985 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Hi elNino

Ganz einfach die Schnur von Oben durch die Öse fädeln und dann mit einem Posenring (gummi) die Schnur am dünnen Schwarzen Schafft der pose Fixieren 

Gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Dabei scheint deine Pose überhaupt keine Laufpose zu sein, sondern zum feststellen gedacht,wenn nicht unten noch eine Öse dran ist?
Du führst die Schnur von oben durch die Öse und von unten her einen Silikonschlauch/Ventilgummi mit dem du die Schnur festklemmst,in dem du die Schnur durch das Gummi schiebst und dieses unten über die Pose stülpst.
Ich nehme dazu auch gerne Stücke von Kabelisolierungen in passender Größe!

Jürgen


----------



## elNino (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

@ramsay

wo sollte das Gummi denn sitzen??? ich denke mal ganz unten... richtig?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

aller anfang ist halt schwer, nun sollte aber alles klar sein.....


----------



## Ramsay1985 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Hier in diesem Bild siehst du wie die Montage ausschauen sollte

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=posenmontage&hl=de&client=safari&sa=X&rls=en&biw=1417&bih=750&tbm=isch&tbnid=EFCGFAQW8WBiMM:&imgrefurl=http://www.angler-online.de/montagen/feststell-posenmontage_3079.html&docid=dhqXobMCv5rsIM&imgurl=http://www.angler-online.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Feststell-Posenmontage3.gif&w=500&h=400&ei=tRBOUbjnBonj4QSL8ICYBQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=4&vpy=311&dur=252&hovh=201&hovw=251&tx=104&ty=72&page=1&tbnh=145&tbnw=181&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0,i:130


----------



## elNino (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

ja... alles klar... vielen Dank für Eure Mühen... ich bin überwältigt von der Resonanz...

D A N K E ! ! !


----------



## Ramsay1985 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*



elNino schrieb:


> @ramsay
> 
> wo sollte das Gummi denn sitzen??? ich denke mal ganz unten... richtig?



Ja genau so mache ich es auch vielleicht 0,5-1cm über dem ende des dünnen schwarzen Schafftes


----------



## JasonP (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Dann mal ran an die Praxis, wenn es das Wetter bei dir zulässt


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Das ist eine Stippose. Also nicht wundern, wenn es da beim werfen gerne mal zu Tüddel kommt. Das kannst du dadurch etwas eindämmen, wenn die Hauptmenge des Bleis mindestens doppelt so weit von der Pose entfernt ist, wie diese lang ist. Das gilt übrigens für alle Posenmontagen.


----------



## mathei (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

ist da kein gummi bei ?


----------



## Ramsay1985 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ist da kein gummi bei ?




Hi Mathei

Ja es kommt vor das diese Art von Posen ohne Gummi verkauft werden, habe auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht diese Posen ohne ein Gummi zu kaufen.
Aber das ist ja wohl das kleinste übel 


Gruß Ramsay


----------



## mathei (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

richtig. wäre es aber dabei, wäre die frage wohl nicht gekommen. für mich unklar, nur halben kram auszuliefern.


----------



## Andal (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Ist doch normal. Als Friedfischangler hat man einen ordentlichen Vorrat an Posengummis.


----------



## Gondoschir (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Ich benutze als Posengummi immer eine Gummiperle, die ich eh immer dabei habe. Hält viel besser als Posengummi.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich benutze als Posengummi immer eine Gummiperle, die ich eh immer dabei habe. Hält viel besser als Posengummi.



Das ist doch absolute Geschmacksache, und so pauschal kann man das auch nicht sagen... Ich will jetzt keine erneute Diskussion hier auslösen. 

In diesem Sinne jeder wie er es mag


----------



## mathei (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ist doch normal. Als Friedfischangler hat man einen ordentlichen Vorrat an Posengummis.


ok. wuste ich nicht das halbe sachen normal sind. falls ich mal so etwas benötige weiß auch ich jetzt bescheid. #h


----------



## Breamhunter (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*



elNino schrieb:


> wo sollte das Gummi denn sitzen??? ich denke mal ganz unten... richtig?



Kannst auch 2-3 Gummis auf dem unteren Kiel verteilen. dann flattert das nicht mehr so. ich benutze immer Silicon-Gummis. Sind sehr flexibel und schnurschonend.


----------



## Kaka (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

Ich habe eine Pose, an der nur so zwei Gummis sind. Keine Ösen. Macht man die dann nur mit den beiden Gummies an der Schnur fest? Oder sind solche Posen Mist? Habe auch noch genug andere Hochwertigere.


----------



## mathei (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

richtig. mit beiden gummis


----------



## Andal (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> ok. wuste ich nicht das halbe sachen normal sind.



Ja stell dir vor... auch Ruten werden ohne Rollen und Rollen ohne Schnüre ausgeliefert, weil ja der Macher nicht wissen kann, was der Hernehmer haben möchte.


----------



## mathei (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

schon klar. hast ja tolle vergleiche.


----------



## maflomi01 (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich diese Pose an die Schnur...?*

hat evtl. auch noch andere gründe was meint ihr wie lange diese Posengummis wohl beim Händler dran wären der hat nicht die zeit immer das Regal mit den Posen im auge zu behalten die Gummis wären doch ganz fix alle weg


----------

